

Ask HN: What's the best way to learn ObjectiveC for to code iPhone/iPad Apps? - smickie

I&#x27;ve been coding Ruby for a good 4 years now and would. HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;Php for 8. I&#x27;d like to think I&#x27;m good at it. I want to build a simple iPhone App to start with then maybe something bigger.&lt;p&gt;There&#x27;s about a million books on Amazon to buy about learning ObjectiveC, and sites like Treehouse for tutorials. I was wondering what the best place to start is?
======
mchannon
I've found the best approach is to make it task-oriented.

Download xCode.

Come up with a simple concept app (stopwatch or alarm clock, for instance),
and search out on google examples and tutorials that already do these apps.
Figure out how to download them and run them on the simulator.

99.99% of every question you'll ever have about specific things have already
been asked and answered; when you develop these inevitable questions, search
them out.

Once you get your first app out, try either adding bells and whistles or
coming up with new apps.

------
venomsnake
If I may suggest a different approach - take a look at cordova. It is a good
way to sink your teeth into non high performance apps using your current skill
set. This is the road I am travelling right now.

